
Big Oil Faded. Will Big Tech? (Today All of Exxon Is Worth Less Than Jeff Bezos) - tekdude
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/27/technology/big-oil-faded-will-big-tech.html
======
rumanator
In general Amazon, with the exception of AWS, isn't really a tech company.
It's a retailer/logistics company which made a critical bet in automating it's
operations.

Even it's Kindle operations is just value-added for their retail branch.

In that sense Amazon is not a tech company like Microsoft or Google or
Facebook. Amazon's business, with the exception of AWS, consists of selling
goods and services through an online catalogue. You see a product, click click
and it's delivered to your door step it a couple of days. Controlling the
entire logistics network that delivers products from the factory to the door
step of any regular Joe is a line of business that doesn't depend on tech
excellence.

